# Norwegian: Hva har Hege Riise og Solskjær felles?



## Grefsen

Does the headline of this article Hva har Hege Riise og Solskjær felles? mean *"What do Hege Riise and Solskjær  have in common?"* 

I'm also having a little trouble understanding the first sentence under the headline because I'm not sure about the meaning of the word *'forbilder.'* 



> De er begge kåret til Toppserie-spillernes største *forbilder* gjennom all tid.


'På forhånd takk!'


----------



## sigjak

Grefsen said:


> Does the headline of this article Hva har Hege Riise og Solskjær felles? mean *"What do Hege Riise and Solskjær have in common?"* *Correct. Å ha noe felles = To have sth in common.*
> 
> I'm also having a little trouble understanding the first sentence under the headline because I'm not sure about the meaning of the word *'forbilder.'*
> 
> 'På forhånd takk!'


 
Et forbilde = An ideal, A model, Something to look up to o admire as an inspiration...


----------



## Grefsen

sigjak said:


> Et forbilde = An ideal, A model, Something to look up to o admire as an inspiration...



'Tusen takk!'  So here is my attempt at an English translation of that sentence:

"They are both chosen as the top league's most admired/most inspirational players of all time."




> De er begge kåret til Toppserie-spillernes største *forbilder* gjennom all tid.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> 'Tusen takk!'  So here is my attempt at an English translation of that sentence:
> 
> "They are both chosen as the top league's most admired/most inspirational players of all time."



Initally it also wasn't clear to me how Hege Riise and Solskjær were 'chosen' or 'selected,' but after attempting to read this article again, it looks like my answer is probably here: 



> Aftenposten.no har gjennomført en spørreundersøkelse blant spillerne i kvinnenes øverste divisjon, og et av spørsmålene var hvilken fotballspiller (kvinnelig og mannlig) de har beundret mest.


I'm not sure I quite understand what is meant by this compound word 'spørreundersøkelse,' but have a sense it might mean 'questionnaire' or something similar to this.


----------



## kirsitn

Grefsen said:


> I'm not sure I quite understand what is meant by this compound word 'spørreundersøkelse,' but have a sense it might mean 'questionnaire' or something similar to this.



That's right. Could also be translated as a survey.


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> That's right. Could also be translated as a survey.



A survey sounds like a good translation to me, 'tusen takk!'


----------



## Grefsen

sigjak said:


> Et forbilde = An ideal, A model, Something to look up to o admire as an inspiration...



So I take it then that the following were the top three most admired/most inspirational female and male players as voted by the women playing in the Norwegian Toppserien:




> *Kvinnelige forbilder:
> 
> *  Hege Riise (se sak).
> Bente Nordby.
> Gro Espeseth.
> 
> *Mannlige forbilder:*
> 
> Ole Gunnar Solskjær.
> Zinedine Zidane.
> Eric Cantona.



BTW, what does 'se sak' mean?


----------



## kirsitn

Grefsen said:


> BTW, what does 'se sak' mean?



It means "read the article"/"check out the news story". Not sure what the English short equivalent would be - "see story"?


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> It means "read the article"/"check out the news story". Not sure what the English short equivalent would be - "see story"?



Some of the possible translations for *sak* that I found were 'item,' 'issue,' and 'subject' so perhaps what is implied by *se sak* is "see/(read about) the main subject of the article," which was Hege Riise.


----------



## kirsitn

Sak in this context is short for nyhetssak or avissak, in other words something that's written about in a newspaper.


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> Sak in this context is short for nyhetssak or avissak, in other words something that's written about in a newspaper.


'Tusen takk!'  Part of my problem understanding 'se sak' is that I sometimes get 'sak' confused with 'sekk.'


----------

